# check engine light on need help! p0100 fault code



## chadwick01121 (Jan 16, 2008)

my car was running ****ty and the check engine light was coming on and off and then it started running really bad (misfires, hesitation, bucking) and now the check engine light has been on for a wile..thought it was spark plugs or coils so changed plugs, but left coils alone, still ran ****ty, plugged in scan tool had one fault code..p0100, mass airflow, changed the sensor, reset fault code, ran better for like a day, next day light came on and it's back to running pretty ****ty..what could it be? please help..hope i didnt waste $220 bucks on a maf


----------



## chadwick01121 (Jan 16, 2008)

by the way, it's a 2006 gti 2.0t fsi


----------



## chadwick01121 (Jan 16, 2008)

**** you all this website is the worst vw fourm out there


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

chadwick01121 said:


> **** you all this website is the worst vw fourm out there


:facepalm:

your on your own. :wave:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

chadwick01121 said:


> **** you all this website is the worst vw fourm out there


not to me a **ck buddy but people have better things to do then to stay on a forums 24/7 answering questions. Just give it time and people will help.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh cool. p0100 in google. First link led me to:

A code P0100 may mean that one or more of the following has happened:

The MAF may be disconnected, or a wiring connection may be bad
The MAF sensor may be faulty

Well gosh, you changed your sensor! Try plan B? Don't expect much help from anyone...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

chadwick01121 said:


> **** you all this website is the worst vw fourm out there



See ya :wave:


----------



## chadwick01121 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah i did that when you *******s didnt help me
ya ***


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

chadwick01121 said:


> yeah i did that when you *******s didnt help me
> ya ***


Yea that's right... we sit on the forums 24/7 to monitor posts by guys like you. You're a selfish bitch to think that no one would help you. So your post wasn't answered fast enough for your liking... (less than 24 hours) lol big deal. If you're crying about that kinda isht then it's very obviouos that you have much bigger issues in life. :wave:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to Vortex help hotline, where WE'RE here for YOU!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

chadwick01121 said:


> yeah i did that when you *******s didnt help me
> ya ***


I hope your **** car blows up........with you in it


Just kidding, but you're done here buddy


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

rippie74 said:


> Yea that's right... we sit on the forums 24/7 to monitor posts by guys like you. You're a selfish bitch to think that no one would help you. So your post wasn't answered fast enough for your liking... (less than 24 hours) lol big deal. If you're crying about that kinda isht then it's very obviouos that you have much bigger issues in life. :wave:


Amen.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

win. eace:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

what a funny thread... opcorn:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys my car is throwing a check engine light I don't have a scanner and don't want to drive to autozone please diagnose my problem or I'm going to get really pissed and swear a lot until you guys finally help me later.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

WHAT THE **** IT'S BEEN LIKE LESS THAN A MINUTE YOU GUYS AREN'T EVEN HELPING **** THIS **** I'M OUTTA HERE I'M GOING TO GOLFMKV.COM THEY ARE NICE OVER THERE HUFF PUFF WEEEP WEEEEEEEP.

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------

